# FREE 6th Sept 2022 - A charming animal detective story for ages 7 - 12 yrs



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*



"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse. 
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

*Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award*

_All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story._

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*

This is Leon's second case. He first solved the case of the missing canary eggs. (Both now also available in paperback - and the ebook in Chinese) If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.
'An instant classic' is how a reviewer described _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse._



_Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
As an Editor and children's book author, I could not help but grab this for review when the opportunity presented itself. I have not seen work this polished in a very long time. Spelling, grammar and plot are all excellent. These types of books bring children to an eye-to-eye level with our animal friends, and teaches them the impact of their actions when taking a wild animal home as a pet. Very well written. Bravo!_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Jan, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A recent review

This is the cutest story I have read in a long time! I think what I loved the most about it was that the author does not dumb down the vocabulary for children. It reads like a quality YA novel with subject matter suitable for a younger audience. It is exactly the sort of book I want my children to enjoy!
It reminded me very much of The Wind in the Willows and The Guardians of Ga'Hoole. Willows is a childhood favorite of mine, and the Guardians series is a more recent obsession.
Beneath the amazing writing and fun illustrations, there is a great lesson to be learned. A little boy takes Mr. Mouse away from his natural habitat. He cages him up and tries to feed him things like dog food, which he cannot eat. It is very important that children know that they cannot just make a wild animal a pet. Any animal needs the right kind of care, and taking one in is not to be taken lightly. Here we see that Mr. Mouse has a family and friends that he is taken away from, and the improper care he receives has a detrimental effect on him.
There is also the lesson of team work. Leon is clever and witty and a wonderful main character, but he doesn't completely steal the show. It really is about all the animals pitching in and working toward a common goal. House Rat decides to help the team out because there is something in it for him, but I think in his heart, he would have anyway. There is also Judge Spotted Eagle Owl. She would normally eat a small animal like Mr. Mouse, but she chooses to help the team because she sees there is a bigger problem at hand that affects all of the animals in the forest. 
There is even a small section in the back of the book giving information and facts about the [real] animals in the story.
I cannot say enough good things about this book! It is absolutely one of the best children's books I have read so far this year! Your kids will love it, and I can guarantee you will too!!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon just received this from the Page 99 test.  


Congratulations! Your page 99 just received its 30th and final rating.

In addition, due to the number of positive reader ratings you received, we're recognizing your page 99 with a special award.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon will be FREE on 20 - 21 June  
Hope you can take advantage of the offer


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just has this lovely review. 

http://www.razberryjuice.com/index.php/books/311-ebook-review-leon-chameleon-pi-jan-hurst-nicholson.html


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got this lovely review on Amazon. Leon is thrilled  

Beautifully written children's book September 22, 2012 

This is a beautifully written children's book with fabulous illustrations. The story brings to life the little woodland creatures we scarcely consider in daily life. The author introduces these creatures gradually, capturing the imagination of a shared animal existence unknown to humans.

Throughout the story children will learn interesting facts about nature in a fun-filled adventure. In particular the addition of the Interesting Facts section at the end of the story makes this entertaining and educational all at once.

Katie


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just to let everyone know that I'm doing a Goodreads Giveaway of Leon until 8th April. There are 5 books to give away.

This is the link

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/47058-leon-chameleon-p-i-and-the-case-of-the-kidnapped-mouse


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon would love it if you bought both his stories as a Christmas gift for your favourite children  .  He loves teaching children about the small creatures that live in Pigeon Valley.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is pleased that a few more children enjoyed reading about his crime-solving abilities over the Christmas holidays. He has lots more stories to tell  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon hopes the children are learning something about the interesting small creatures of South Africa.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon has solved the _case of the bottled bat_ thanks partly to a flotilla of frogs.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you know why a chameleon makes a good private investigator? 

This is Leon sharing a joke with one of his admirers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Answer: Because not only can he camouflage himself, but he can also swivel one eye forward and one eye backwards - both at the same time. He really can keep his eye on the happenings in Pigeon Valley.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Chapter one

“LEON, Leon!” cried Constable Mole, clambering out of his burrow and hurriedly dusting the soil from his fur. “Are you there, Leon?”
Mole’s urgent, squeaking voice startled Leon Chameleon, who was dreaming, with half-closed eyes, of all the detective cases he would one day solve. The branch he was perched on swayed slightly in the gentle breeze, and the warm sun filtering through the leaves made him feel quite sleepy.
“Leon!” demanded Mole.
“Drat,” thought Leon, as Constable Mole’s frantic voice became even more urgent. “What can the little chap want in such a hurry?”
Leon’s eyes at the end of their cone-shaped turrets 
swivelled down in search of Constable Mole, whose reddish-brown body was almost invisible against the brown of the earth. At last he spotted Mole’s anxious figure.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

“Leon!” squeaked Mole in annoyance, stamping his feet.
“All right, all right. I’m coming,” said Leon, sighing at Mole’s impatience. Slowly Leon unfurled his tail from the twig, around which he’d secured it for extra support in case he fell asleep and toppled off. He began his ponderous climb down through the branches of the Pigeonwood Tree, which was his headquarters where he waited for clients who needed his help. On reaching the lowest branch he yelled a warning: “Watch out, Mole!”
“Oh no,” muttered Mole when he heard Leon drawing in great puffs of air. He knew from past experience that it wasn’t safe under trees when Leon was about to launch himself from a branch. He scurried down his hole out of harm’s way.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you're enticed to read more.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

There are print versions available if you message me.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to 'Look Inside'.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Easter bump


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon hopes you enjoyed the Easter break.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you find the 'interesting facts' at the end of the book - interesting


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Children (and adults) will learn about the small creatures of South Africa without them even realising.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to Look Inside to see what Leon is up to.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is always excited when he hears that children are learning things from his stories


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you read the case of the missing canary eggs.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is awaiting fame and fortune so that he can release his third book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Managed to solve the case of the missing bananas without Leon's help - damn monkeys again


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Monkeys got at least half my bunch of bananas even after I cut them down.    As I was cutting off each hand and putting it down beside me they crept up and made off with them


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Will have to get Leon on to the monkey problem. They even stole bread out of my friend's microwave!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Felt quite sad today. Found a baby gecko lizard had died stuck to my wide roll of sellotape


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Monkeys back again. Pooped over my car while I was cleaning it!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Friend of 60 years finally came over for a holiday from the UK. Anxious to see the antics of the monkeys who only appeared a few days after her arrival (usually here every day). I think I'll have to write a story about monkeys


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sadly, found the two hadeda chicks had fallen out of their nest in the mango tree and had 'passed over'. Not sure what happened. Could have been the wind, or could have been the monkeys. Will have to get Leon Chameleon PI onto the case


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you can take a look inside. 

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon was not impressed with all the noisy fireworks (bombs) over Diwali and Guy Fawkes  . Pigeon Valley was very quiet while everyone tried to settle their nerves.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon would like to announce that he's having a COUNTDOWN on the kidnapped mouse, which will be available for 99c until 27th November.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When my friend asked her grandson what he would like for Christmas, he said, "Another Leon Chameleon story."


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Getting into the heat and humidity of a Durban summer. Not sure if Leon likes it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Another hot and sticky day followed by a storm. The hadedahs have lost another egg from their nest  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still hot and humid. Must be lots of mosquitoes for Leon's lunch.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have lots more Leon stories, but need huge sales to pay for illustrations


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The story is fun for parents to read to their children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Found a Leon fan at a talk I gave about self-publishing


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is ready to do more sleuthing in Pigeon Valley.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're a Prime Club member you can borrow "Leon'.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon has found some new fans after the recent freebie promo


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is proud to show off his award for solving the case of the kidnapped mouse


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon says hi to the KBoarders, and thanks for the lovely reviews  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse



Worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can now listen to a Podcast excerpt from the case of the kidnapped mouse 

http://www.readersintheknow.com/podcast/55


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely book for parents to read to their younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you can Look Inside


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely holiday reading for grandparents to read to their grandchildren


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

These stories are lovely for SA expats to remind them of 'home'


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Constable Mole is in charge of underground operations


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is awaiting some reads or borrows


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon will soon again be available in print. Just awaiting proof copies.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Proof copies have arrived  . Now have to wait 3-5 days for them to be available on Amazon.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark Gardner said:


> I was able to see them available on US Amazon a day or two ago.


Hi Mark,
I think what you can see are second-hand copies of the original trad published version.

ETA Print copies are now showing up


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

print copies are now available 

http://www.amazon.com/Leon-Chameleon-case-kidnapped-mouse/dp/1515295141


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon will be FREE as part of the KIDTASTIC GIVEAWAY 11-15 September

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse



To see the other FREE books you can visit this website.

http://www.halcyon-books.com/index.php


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Got three lovely 5 star reviews from the Giveaway  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This is one of the reviews  .


5.0 out of 5 stars Educational and entertaining!
September 14, 2015
Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
As an Editor and children's book author, I could not help but grab this for review when the opportunity presented itself. I have not seen work this polished in a very long time. Spelling, grammar and plot are all excellent. These types of books bring children to an eye-to-eye level with our animal friends, and teaches them the impact of their actions when taking a wild animal home as a pet. Very well written. Bravo!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon would love you to read all about his sleuthing successes


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Would make a lovely Christmas gift now that it's also available in print


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Time to consider Christmas gifts  . The book is available in print.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs and lovely for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also in print - Great idea for a Christmas gift


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take a Look Inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a lovely Christmas gift


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Had some sales of the print version.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole’s sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A fun read for children - and their parents.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This is Leon's second case.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

New review

4.0 out of 5 starsFun, interesting and educational story for kids!
March 14, 2016
Format: Kindle Edition
I received a free copy of this book in exchange for an honest review. I have read the first Leon Chameleon P.I. book, and thought it was such a sweet, amusing, interesting, exciting mystery for kids. I enjoyed this one too, although not quite as much, although I felt it had a bit more adventure I think I just didn't think it had quite as much mystery. Still a fabulous read though, plenty of twists and turns, plenty of interesting characters, plenty of snippets of factual information on the animal characters in the story fitted in in a really smooth manner, plenty of amusing comments! I think little Leon Chameleon is my favourite P.I. of all time! Particularly love that he's a private "eye" and how he uses his eyes in then book, this really amused and appealed to me!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely holiday reading for the children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole�s sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

4.0 out of 5 starsFun, interesting and educational story for kids!
March 14, 2016
Format: Kindle Edition
I received a free copy of this book in exchange for an honest review. I have read the first Leon Chameleon P.I. book, and thought it was such a sweet, amusing, interesting, exciting mystery for kids. I enjoyed this one too, although not quite as much, although I felt it had a bit more adventure I think I just didn't think it had quite as much mystery. Still a fabulous read though, plenty of twists and turns, plenty of interesting characters, plenty of snippets of factual information on the animal characters in the story fitted in in a really smooth manner, plenty of amusing comments! I think little Leon Chameleon is my favourite P.I. of all time! Particularly love that he's a private "eye" and how he uses his eyes in then book, this really amused and appealed to me!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole�s sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book was originally trad published. It is the second in the series.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial Reviews

"At the age of nine I found the story easy to read and very funny too. My mother read it to my younger brother and laughed a lot as the author, she says, has written the book in a way that makes it funny for parents to read." _Rebecca (9) Daily News. _ 
"Leon Chameleon and his veld friends all behave true to nature, so a child who enjoys the unravelling of this simple mystery is discovering (unbeknownst!) a lot about our smaller creatures." _African Publishing Review. _ 
"This series marries natural history with anthropomorphic crime-busting, and the mix, though curious, works. Through the format of an imaginative and readable mystery, the reader learns about the ecology and wildlife of Pigeon Valley in KwaZulu-Natal" - _Review of Books, Mail and Guardian. _ 
"This story is told from the point of view of smaller animals and utilizes the resources of the detective novel in such a fascinating way that the narrative can safely claim its own genre status as animal crime fiction. " - _African Publishing Review. _ 
"The books are beautifully illustrated by Barbara McGuire who captures the characteristics of each little animal and bird perfectly as well as portraying the humour that runs throughout the stories." _Between the Covers, East Coast Radio._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

4.0 out of 5 starsFun, interesting and educational story for kids!
March 14, 2016
Format: Kindle Edition
I received a free copy of this book in exchange for an honest review. I have read the first Leon Chameleon P.I. book, and thought it was such a sweet, amusing, interesting, exciting mystery for kids. I enjoyed this one too, although not quite as much, although I felt it had a bit more adventure I think I just didn't think it had quite as much mystery. Still a fabulous read though, plenty of twists and turns, plenty of interesting characters, plenty of snippets of factual information on the animal characters in the story fitted in in a really smooth manner, plenty of amusing comments! I think little Leon Chameleon is my favourite P.I. of all time! Particularly love that he's a private "eye" and how he uses his eyes in then book, this really amused and appealed to me!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial Reviews


"At the age of nine I found the story easy to read and very funny too. My mother read it to my younger brother and laughed a lot as the author, she says, has written the book in a way that makes it funny for parents to read." Rebecca (9) Daily News.                                                                                  
"Leon Chameleon and his veld friends all behave true to nature, so a child who enjoys the unravelling of this simple mystery is discovering (unbeknownst!) a lot about our smaller creatures." African Publishing Review.                                                                                                                        
"This series marries natural history with anthropomorphic crime-busting, and the mix, though curious, works. Through the format of an imaginative and readable mystery, the reader learns about the ecology and wildlife of Pigeon Valley in KwaZulu-Natal" - Review of Books, Mail and Guardian.                                                                                                                                                          
"This story is told from the point of view of smaller animals and utilizes the resources of the detective novel in such a fascinating way that the narrative can safely claim its own genre status as animal crime fiction. " - African Publishing Review.                                                                                              
"The books are beautifully illustrated by Barbara McGuire who captures the characteristics of each little animal and bird perfectly as well as portraying the humour that runs throughout the stories." Between the Covers, East Coast Radio.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is discounted to 99c for the duration of #ComedyBookWeek 16 - 23 July.

https://comedybookweek.com/

Check out the humorous and chick-lit books that are free or discounted for the week.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Editorial Reviews_

"At the age of nine I found the story easy to read and very funny too. My mother read it to my younger brother and laughed a lot as the author, she says, has written the book in a way that makes it funny for parents to read." _Rebecca (9) Daily News._

"Leon Chameleon and his veld friends all behave true to nature, so a child who enjoys the unravelling of this simple mystery is discovering (unbeknownst!) a lot about our smaller creatures." _African Publishing Review. _

"This series marries natural history with anthropomorphic crime-busting, and the mix, though curious, works. Through the format of an imaginative and readable mystery, the reader learns about the ecology and wildlife of Pigeon Valley in KwaZulu-Natal" - _Review of Books, Mail and Guardian._

"This story is told from the point of view of smaller animals and utilizes the resources of the detective novel in such a fascinating way that the narrative can safely claim its own genre status as animal crime fiction. " - _African Publishing Review._

"The books are beautifully illustrated by Barbara McGuire who captures the characteristics of each little animal and bird perfectly as well as portraying the humour that runs throughout the stories." _Between the Covers, East Coast Radio._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial Reviews

"At the age of nine I found the story easy to read and very funny too. My mother read it to my younger brother and laughed a lot as the author, she says, has written the book in a way that makes it funny for parents to read." Rebecca (9) Daily News.

"Leon Chameleon and his veld friends all behave true to nature, so a child who enjoys the unravelling of this simple mystery is discovering (unbeknownst!) a lot about our smaller creatures." African Publishing Review.

"This series marries natural history with anthropomorphic crime-busting, and the mix, though curious, works. Through the format of an imaginative and readable mystery, the reader learns about the ecology and wildlife of Pigeon Valley in KwaZulu-Natal" - Review of Books, Mail and Guardian.

"This story is told from the point of view of smaller animals and utilizes the resources of the detective novel in such a fascinating way that the narrative can safely claim its own genre status as animal crime fiction. " - African Publishing Review.

"The books are beautifully illustrated by Barbara McGuire who captures the characteristics of each little animal and bird perfectly as well as portraying the humour that runs throughout the stories." Between the Covers, East Coast Radio.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Editorial Reviews

"At the age of nine I found the story easy to read and very funny too. My mother read it to my younger brother and laughed a lot as the author, she says, has written the book in a way that makes it funny for parents to read." Rebecca (9) Daily News.
                                                                                  
"Leon Chameleon and his veld friends all behave true to nature, so a child who enjoys the unravelling of this simple mystery is discovering (unbeknownst!) a lot about our smaller creatures." African Publishing Review. 
                                                                                                                        
"This series marries natural history with anthropomorphic crime-busting, and the mix, though curious, works. Through the format of an imaginative and readable mystery, the reader learns about the ecology and wildlife of Pigeon Valley in KwaZulu-Natal" - Review of Books, Mail and Guardian.
                                                                                                                                                          
"This story is told from the point of view of smaller animals and utilizes the resources of the detective novel in such a fascinating way that the narrative can safely claim its own genre status as animal crime fiction. " - African Publishing Review.
                                                                                              
"The books are beautifully illustrated by Barbara McGuire who captures the characteristics of each little animal and bird perfectly as well as portraying the humour that runs throughout the stories." Between the Covers, East Coast Radio.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is available in print and makes a lovely gift for a child.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A book is a gift you can keep on opening.

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon hopes you'll have time to Look Inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is pleased to announce he's considering being translated into Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon now has a team to translate his stories into Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is pleased to announce that the translation into Chinese has begun.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is wondering what the cover will look like when the text is in Chinese .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Chinese translation is now in proof-reading.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Eagerly awaiting the next stage of the translation.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is looking forward to seeing the cover in Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

click on the pic to link to the Amazon page.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Will soon be available in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a print version and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

This is the second book in the Leon Chameleon PI series.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a print version and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Leon is now also available in CHINESE on Amazon.cn.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Chinese edition is now also available on Amazon.com



Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse (Chinese Edition)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a lovely Christmas gift. if you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A book makes a lovely gift for a child, especially if it's both entertaining and educational . Suitable for 7 - 12 years and for parents to read to younger children.



Chinese edition.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a lovely Christmas gift. Suitable for 7 - 12 yrs or for parents to read to younger children. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hoping for more Leon fans after children read their Christmas gift of a Leon book.



Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also available in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story



Also in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award 

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story



Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award



A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award



A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award



A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award



A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

This is the 2nd book in the Leon series.



A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

This is the 2nd book in the Leon series.



A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds. 

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..." 

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it. 

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I have study questions for this book (compiled by a teacher ). PM me if you are a teacher and would like a copy.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story

I have study questions for this book (compiled by a teacher ). PM me if you are a teacher and would like a copy.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just the picture to make my day  Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse. 
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

*Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award*

_All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story._

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse. 
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

*Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award*

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)



"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse. 
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*



"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse. 
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

*Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

*All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*

_Also available in Chinese_


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*



"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse. 
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

*Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award*

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*

Also available in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12* (and fun for parents to read to younger children)



"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse. 
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*

Also available in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*



"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse. 
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*



"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse.
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*



"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse.
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*



"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse.
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*



"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse.
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*



"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse.
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*



When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse.
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*



When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse.
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

*Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award*

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12* (and fun for parents to read to younger children)



When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse.
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

*Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award*

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12* (and fun for parents to read to younger children)



When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, to help track down the missing mouse.
After organising a search, Leon finds that Mr Woodland Mouse has been taken captive - and there is only one creature in the valley that can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when Leon thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

*Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award*

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.

*Beautifully illustrated, this humorous detective story will leave children spellbound.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate Read a Book Day I am making all my books FREE on 6th September (except The Race) 😊


----------

